# Filter and sand!!! Help!!!



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven't been on here in a while. We are just setting up our 55g tank and 29g tanks after our move from Alaska. I wanted something more peaceful and something that would last as long as the Cichlids. I had to find new homes for our last ones before our move and I don't want to have to do that again because I plan on setting up a Salt water tank when my hubby retires in a few years. So I am going with tropical community fish. My problem is that we switched to sand in both tanks. The 29 gallon is doing great!!! It has a black course tihitian sand. The 55g however has a very very very fine white/natural beach looking sand. It keeps getting into my filters and is causing them to be very noisy. :-?

I currently have 2 350 biowheels on the tank and the intake tubes are 6 inches above the sand. Unfortunatelly it seems worse when I have both running. I don't know if I should switch to a Rena XP3 with just one hob or switch out the sand. The problem with that is I am still going through the cycling process. We are trying the Tetra Safe Start (basically Bio-Spira) I have heard nothing but great stuff about it. And we are having no issues. Amn 0, Nri 0, Nra 0 with a full load of guppies, tetras and danios. It's just the stupid filter and sand issue.

What do you think I should do? Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

First of all, if your using the penguin 350's, take out the intake extension so it doesn't hang so low and inhale more sand. Second, what fish do you have in there? If you have large cichids then there is not a whole lot you can do to stop the sand. Try to clean the sand out of the center motor if possible, I would just use the sink but soak your bio wheels and cartridges in tank water to retain as much bacteria as possible. I have 3 of these so I undertand the annoying sound they make with sand but there is little that can be done about it when dealing with fine sand...


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Junebug76 said:


> a full load of guppies, tetras and danios.


I have alread cut the intake tubes in half and the intakes are a good 6 inches above the sand. I can't remove any more because the intakes would be at the top of the water level. Right now they are about in the middle of the tank.

At this point I'm thinking I just should have went with play sand and overstocked with malawi's again. Ugggg. This is so frusturating. Would it help if I changed to a Rena XP3? Would it be quite or would it also get messed up because of the fine sand?


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

How do I post a pic of the tank??? I know you use to be able to... I don't see the link anymore.[/img]


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

[img ] url[/img] [/img ]


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope, not sure what the directions from cevvin mean... Could someone help??


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope, not sure what the directions from cevvin mean... Could someone help??


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Assuming you have a photobucket account or similar, just put the url for the pic in between the IMG headers.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Are these fish kicking up that much sand or is it from the filter current? Hard to picture those fish being 
responsible. Since it's worse when both filters are running, I'll assume filter current.

A canister would certainly give more flexibility regarding directing outflow and any that does get into the 
intake just gets pulled into the media, not the impeller. I think it'd be cheaper to swap out the sand though.

For the fish you list, small gravel would be ok too, and easier to clean.

Another option is to try reducing the amount of sand. Use just enough to cover the bottom.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

This is the exact reason I prefer the heavier grained pool filter sand. I'll never use anything else...


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm having huge issues with the sand we have in our 55g tank. I don't think it's the inhabitants I think it's the sand. We got it from petsmart and it is so fine that it keeps getting in my filters again and again and again. It's only been in there for about a week and if you touch it you can't even see the sand floating in the water... I want to switch it to the pool filter sand everyone keeps mentioning... How hard would it be? I am willing to move all my fish and filters and water to a large container to keep everything going since we are cycling with Tetra safe start... Would changing the sand now harm the process???


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Would changing the sand now harm the process???


Unlikely to harm it much. Now is the time, I think. What I'd do is vacuum it out with a narrow hose. If 
you've got a python, then just take that wide gravel tube off and use the flex hose. If you can strap a stiff 
piece of plastic or something to the hose, it makes it easier to direct the hose where you want it. You 
should be able to vacuum it right out into a bucket like doing a water change. For a 55, you should be 
able to get most or all in a couple of buckets. I do this routinely myself just to clean the sand. For a final 
bucket, let it all settle again because the first two will likely stir up a lot of it.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is a photo.

How would you get the new sand in the tank?? Would I need to remove all the fish or just turn off the filters???


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just turn off the filters. I scoop some up in like a small 2 cup measuring cup and then lower it slowly 
into the tank. It'll fill with water as you go below the waterline. Then lower it the rest of the way and pour 
it where you want it. Some clouding will still occur, but keeps it to a minimum.

That sand looks good though. Is it worth trying to just reduce the amount that's in there? it's definitely 
deeper than it needs to be for those fish. You could do this in phases. Remove most, and see how it 
goes. If it's still a no-go, then you could remove the rest the next day or so. Doesn't have to be all in 
same day. I've spent several days swapping out sand. The fish don' t seem to care.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

It's probably about 1 1/2 inches... I plan to keep kuhlii loaches in it since I'm going with a freshwater community tank this time. Do you think it still needs to be less? The fish in there don't seem to be bothered with my hand in there at all so I hope all goes well since I have a feeling this is going to take forever...
I do have a python only wish it would connect to the bathroom sink so I could use it on my son's tank too  , anyway will the sand actually collect in the bucket or will it float over the edges and down my drain since it's so fine? If it will capture most of it I'll give it a shot! Thanks so much for all your help. It's been great picking everyone elses brain because at this point mines fried :lol:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would think a half inch would be enough. Those fish are small too.

Anyway, you're right, using the python connected to a faucet with a bucket under will catch a lot, but some 
will overflow the sides. Most stays in the bucket though. I've done it that way. The fine stuff that 
overflows should go down the drain easily enough. You just have to keep an eye on it and empty the 
bucket of sand occasionally.

I was thinking of just using a 5 gallon bucket with a short hose to siphon into the bucket. When the 
bucket fills, empty the water off and do whatever with the sand. Shouldn't have called it a python. I was 
thinking more of a short gravel vac hose and tube.

My fish don't seem to mind this either. They'll come around to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds good, I have both types of syphons. Can I put the water back into my tank, or should I put it into a container and let it settle to make sure there isn't any fine sand put back into the tank?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That water will have very fine stuff in it, so up to you. I don't think you'll pull more than 2-3 5 gallon buckets though. A water change won't hurt anything.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks so much, I'll get started today. I can't wait to be done dealing with the sand I have in there now!!!


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay, I have removed about 1/2 of the sand. I used the syphon hose and it worked great. Do you think I will have to remove every bit of the old sand to correct this issue or could I leave a little on the bottom under the new pool filter sand? Plus I have both my filters off right now because there is some sand still floating and I do have 2 air stones running for water displacement and oxagenating the water. I took the bio-wheels and filters and have them floating in the tank so they don't loose their ammonia source. How long can I leave them off? I have 7 live plants in the tank that I just put in yesterday. They have the fiber material that has a good bio-load, I won't have the new sand til at least Saturday. There isn't a pool store in our town. I didn't want to remove all of the sand because it took out 2 5gal buckets worth of water and I am still cycling even though everything still reads perfect because we added Tetra Safe Start. I will remove the rest in a couple of days. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think I"d eventually remove it all over the next couple of days, and not all today for the reason you gave. I 
think if you leave a little and it causes more problems, then you'll be kicking yourself for not taking it all 
out. And then it'll be mixed with the new. You won't be happy. :x I'd get the filters back on soon and let 
them work again although they can go for a few hours off, it won't hurt. Even if it affects cycling a bit, 
which I don't think it will, but even if it did, you're just getting started and now's the time to do this.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll check the water before bed tonight. Hopefully all the sand will have resettled and they won't get anymore sucked in. I think you're right about removing it all, I would kick myself if it caused problems later. I'll let you know how it goes. I won't have the pool sand until Saturday anyway so I have time to remove the rest slowly. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Your welcome and let us know how it goes. And of course, pics when it's done.


----------

